# Gotta have a buck pts tomorrow :(



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my bucks has developed ingrowing eye lid & tooth problems, I'm going to have him pts as he is a mess & I want to end his misery  gutted as he was sposed to have been bred from fantastics lines (will not be mentioning any names) so now I'm seriously having to rethink all my breeding stock!! 

Poor poor boy, I feel terrible


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aww no, I'm so sorry to hear about your poor bun 
Hugs to you.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really sorry to hear this frags you must be heart broken. I'm sure he loves you very much


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I feel bad tho as since the move & trying to get kids into schools etc I haven't given them much attention so this has gone un noticed


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no. I am so sorry hun xx

Hugs x

Dont blame yourself. You werent to know xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry  You're doing the right thing x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel bad coz i'm not spending as much time with my 2 as I do in summer. But i know they still love me very much and I'm sure he knows you do too.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww im sorry hun  dont blame yourself, im sure he knows how much you love him x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry to hear that frags. You are doing the right thing and dont blame yourself.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Frags  Hope youre okay xx


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

So sorry for you , take care.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm shocked at how much vets charge round here to pts an animal, £45!! But my vets where I used to live is £20, it makes me think that's why so many animals suffer & get dumped! I'm not condoning that but how can it be £20 difference? Shows how much vets make!
Anyway, will be setting out soon to take him. I've given him some bread as a treat, sounds silly but it's making me feel better to give him his last treat. I'm so nervous  wish I didn't have to do this.


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

It's so hard but he won't be in pain anymore and thats whats important, its the humane thing to do, hope this helps. 

Totally agree with you about the vet charges I changed my vet as the original one was ripping me off bigtime and I told them so. Luckily found one quite near and alot cheaper.

Really feel for you, take care!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well he is now sleeping, when we 1st got there the receptionist fell in love with him and asked if he could be saved would I be willing to sign him over, I said if she would like to come I to the vet with me I could discuss his future, the vet said his eyes were a secondary condition from the teeth and that these problems may never fix with medical treatment, the re eptionist left the decission with me & the vet said it would be more humane to let him free off the pain  so I was strong and said to end it.

R.I.P Clyde binky free


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, sometimes giving them rest is the kindest thing to do.

Has this boy been bred from? If so, this must be a worry for you to


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's the kindest thing to do for him no matter how hard it must have been for you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> My thoughts are with you, sometimes giving them rest is the kindest thing to do.
> 
> Has this boy been bred from? If so, this must be a worry for you to


No but I did try 2 weeks agobut my doe didn't allow him so either the timing wasn't right or maybe she knew, I know does are clever with young and know when something isn't right.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun. It feels the worst thing in the world to have to decide...but it was obviusly the best thing you could have done for him. You saved him before inevitable agony! Am so sorry. HUGS!!!!!!!!!! RIP Clyde. xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww Frags, sorry to hear about your boy 
R.I.P Clyde.

BTW to have Kodi PTS and just a normal cremation(no ashes back) was £72?
Maybe it was the cremation that whacked it up?

*Heidi*


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

R.I.P in binky heaven Clyde! XXX


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rest in peace little one. 

I have no idea about the cost but sounds like it would be worth shopping around, maybe ask the nearest rabbit rescue centre who they use


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry you have lost your buck, having read your posts, you made the right decision.

RIP little one


----------

